# Casket City Chronicles: Tsunami's Story Hours and More!



## Breakstone (Aug 14, 2002)

_Edit: Renamed for something more appropriate for the current campaign._

Hullo!

Welcome to the Icarus Chronicles _(now known as Casket City Chronicles)_. There's a little history behind the decisions I'll be making in this story hour.

My group has odd scheduling problems. Occasionally we'll go on a streak of non-stop, multiple-times-a-week gaming. And then sometimes we'll be lucky to game once a month.

So I figure, with all the random games we play, campaign ideas, NPC's, magic items, and monsters I come up with (but never use), and Story Hours that I try to write, I'll have at least _something_ to post once every week.

Most of the Story Hours collected here take place in the campaign that is called Icarus, named after the Kingdom that the main characters are citizens of.

From small town antics to epic wars to post-nuclear races, you'll see a mix of Story Hours in this thread.

I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## Breakstone (Aug 14, 2002)

Tsunami Story Hours and Icarus Chronicles present:

*Casket City

Episode 1: Bad Omens*


The cast:

*Aldrin:* Male Human Fighter 1. Born of a noble family, Aldrin was taught the art of ambidextrous fighting by his father's old ranger adventuring buddy. He has been sent to Casket City to gain wisdom in the ways of the world.

*Daven "Danger" Windwalker:* Male Human Rogue 1. Once a nomad, Daven's sense of adventure lead him to Casket City at the edge of the Kingdom of Icarus. He loves to steal, and has a nasty habit of falling unconscious. A lot.

*Morrison "Bagpiper":* Male Sea Dwarf Barbarian 1. Son of the lead Sea Dwarf in Casket City, Morrison has an ancestry of leaders but a mind full of trouble. He is often quick to react, yet slow to ponder.


And now for the Story Hour:

Aldrin noted that it was a usual day in Casket City.

Temple Square was a cacophony of merchants, fruit stands, and bidders with the Monolith, an ancient pyramid now employed as the center of the City, towered over them all. Aldrin watched this all, chomping on an apple, thinking about the folly of the “wisdom” his father had sent him to find. Aldrin had his double-bladed sword, and that was all the “wisdom” he needed!

Meanwhile, a thief was on the prowl. Call him bipolar, a kleptomaniac, or a street rat, but Daven “Danger” Windwalker loved to steal. It was life, and he stole to keep on living. Daven’s middle name wasn’t Danger for nothing! The thief’s keen eyes picked out a scarred merchant selling assorted pots and pans for a hefty price. He weighed the prey, and found it worthy of his skills. Daven meandered up to the peddler, and, putting on his best tourist look, started asking about the pots and pans. The scarred man began to negotiate prices, completely oblivious of the keen dagger slitting his money purse and the thin-fingered hands performing a little “negotiation” of their own.

Behind Daven, two Sea Dwarves strolled. One was Bjorn Brinebeard, proud leader of his small population in Casket City. Brandished with his sturdy ram-horned helm and frost-laden greataxe, Bjorn was a Sea Dwarf to behold! It was unfortunate that Morrison, Bjorn’s oldest son, was far less well thought of amongst the Sea Dwarf community. Quick to react yet slow to think through, Morrison had earned a bad reputation at a young age. However, Bjorn knew his son had good intentions. Maybe if Morrison had more experience with the wider world…

Suddenly, in the midst of the mayhem of the market place, the great stone doors of the Temple to Heironeous slammed open. Bernard the Pious, leader of the Swords of Justice, stormed out, followed by his troupe of disgruntled paladins. Across Temple Square, the wooden door of the Temple to Sy’Lana was thrown open by Mistress Vipra and her swarm of Serpents, priests of the Snake Goddess.

The two head figures met halfway between the two temples, steely gaze meeting slitted pupils.

“Vipra.” Cold like ice.

“Bernard.” Hissed like poison.

“You shall pay for your evil deeds.”

“Your messenger boy said the same. Too bad he won’t be speaking much anymore.”

From Aldrin’s position, it was tough to see who threw the first blow, but suddenly a mob riot of epic proportions ensued. It was one of the many Swords versus Serpents battles that peppered the hot days of Casket City. And if he just hopped up on the roof of his cart, Aldrin could observe the fight with perfect clarity.

Daven had just pocketed the gold when a Sword crashed into the peddler’s stand. Enraged, the armored priest swung his blade in every direction, smashing wood to smithereens. Daven took advantage of the moment to duck behind the man and snatch his money bag.

Bjorn Brinebeard grumbled something about “damn humans” and retreated off into the shadows, but Morrison stayed. This was the fight he’d been wanting for a long time. With a barbaric cry, he hefted his greataxe and charged into the riot. Morrison swung his axe up, catching a Serpent in the chin. He followed through with a chop to the midsection of another snake cultist. But as many as he took down, more closed in. One Serpent suddenly charged in at him, twisted knife raised high, when suddenly he was speared through the gut with a sword. No, wait, not just any sword- a double-bladed sword!

“Hello dwarf!” said the bearer of the double-bladed sword, “The name’s Aldrin, and it looks like you could use a little help here!”

“That’s Sea Dwarf!” reminded Morrison as he hacked into a Serpent.

Across the riot, Daven was taking a stroll through the crowds, snatching a money bag here, a few coins there, a purse over there. He was staring down at his latest find when he bumped into a black-robed Serpent. The thief leapt back as the priest attacked, only to be chopped down by a kilt-laden Sea Dwarf.

“That’s what ye get when ye mess with a Sea Dwarf!”

A tall man fighting besides the sea dwarf turned towards Daven. “Theif,” he greeted with  slow, thought-out words, “will you aid us in fighting these Serpents?”

Daven sized up the fighter, noting the robes of noble heritage. This man was a money magnet. “Sure… I’ll, uh, help you.”

With that, Daven unsheathed his short sword and began hacking into Serpents. But it was only a matter of time before the Casket City Guard, led by Captain Marcus Berdelli, arrived on scene and attempted to break up the fight. Five guards tackled the enraged Bernard the Pious, while Marcus himself eased back Mistress Vipra through negotiations.

The Healers, Priests of Pelor, followed suite, healing all who were injured. One kneeling Healer pulled on Aldrin’s sleeve. “Excuse me, sir, but are you of the Guard?”

Aldrin denied, but asked why.

“This man is dying, but not of any flesh wounds. In fact, it looks as if he’s been wandering the desert for many days.”

Aldrin, Morrison, and Daven peered closer at the dehydrated man, who was dressed in the green and white robes of a priest. “No… time…” the priest could barely whisper through his dry throat.

“What was that?” asked Aldrin, leaning in.

“NO TIME! DEATH IS COMING FROM THE SKIES!” Suddenly the priest grabbed Aldrin’s wrist with surprising strength. Startled, Aldrin flailed back, but the priest’s hand was cemented to his arm.

Marcus Berdelli suddenly came over, attracted by the ruckus like a moth to flame. “What’s this?”

“DEATH… IS COMING… FROM THE SKIIIIEEES!” cried the priest, voice ringing through the streets. The man collapsed, whispering with a final breath, “…observatory…”

Temple Street was ghostly quiet.

“Dammit!” cried Berdelli, “This is causing more of a ruckus than  the mob. You, fighter-”

“That’s Aldrin.”

“Yeah, whatever. The man seems to like you. Help me carry him to the Elven Observatory.” Captain Marcus sighed and slumped half the priest over his shoulder. Aldrin followed, wrist still grasped by bony hand.

“Elven observatory, eh?” Daven mused for a moment, then ran off.

As Berdelli marched towards the Elven Sanctuary, where the Tri-Tower of the Magi stood, a Sea Dwarf with a fading blond beard stepped in front of him. “Not so fast, Marcus.”

“Bjorn, what do you want?”

“We can’t trust those elves with a matter like this. You need some Sea Dwarf influence!” Bjorn Brinebeard slammed his fist against his chest in boast. “Take my son with you; he needs a better view of the world.”

“Fine, Bjorn, but then the favor’s paid.”

Morrison had no idea what favor the Captain was talking about, but he was happy. Finally, something to do around this city!

Captain Berdelli, with a priest over his shoulder and Aldrin and Morrison trailing behind, rolled his eyes and struggled east.

_More to come of Episode 1!_


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Aug 14, 2002)

*go!*

Hi Tsunami!

I am hoping you will provide material i can say "Whoa!" to ;o)

Anxiously waiting...

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish illusionist


----------



## Breakstone (Aug 14, 2002)

Hooray!

Actually, when I saw that there had been a reply to my Story Hour, I said "Woah!"

Hope you enjoy the Story Hour, Dougal!


----------



## avangel (Aug 14, 2002)

Woah

So where is Erasmus the Horse?  ;p


----------



## Breakstone (Aug 14, 2002)

Y'know, I have a strange feeling that this thread will be overflowing with "Woah"s... 

Erasmus the Horse was in another campaign, in which I played Jacob Fox, the artistocrat/sorcerer. Fun game.

This current campaign takes place in Casket City, a huge city on top of a mesa at the edge of the Kingdom of Icarus (pronounced IK ah rus). The City contains many species, who are divided into different sections of town. There's the Suburbs (for humans), Slums (for poor humans and halflings), Orc Ghetto, Haven (for the monks and pacifists), Dwarf District, Sea Dwarf District, and Elf Sanctuary.

The Sea Dwarves are a race I made up. They're pretty much just taller, viking-esque dwarves. I simply tweaked the dwarf stats and came up with the following for the Sea Dwarves:


*Sea Dwarf 
Racial Traits*


·	+2 Constitution, -2 Charisma: Sea Dwarves are stout and tough but tend to be gruff and reserved.

·	Medium-size: As Medium-size creatures, sea dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.

·	Sea Dwarven base speed is 20 feet.

·	Low-Light Vision: Sea Dwarves can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

·	Old Salt: Old Salt grants sea dwarves a +2 racial bonus on checks to notice unusual features of water, such as reefs, lurking predators, and tide pools. A sea dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of water can tell the depth of the water up to 50 feet.

·	+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison: Sea Dwarves are hardy and resistant to toxins.

·	+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.

·	+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids: Sea Dwarves are trained in the special combat techniques that allow them to fight their common enemies more effectively.

·	+4 dodge bonus against giants: This bonus represents special training that sea dwarves undergo, during which they learn tricks that previous generations developed in their battles with giants. Note that any time a character loses his positive Dexterity bonus to Armor Class, such as when he’s caught flat-footed, he loses this dodge bonus, too.

·	+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to rare or exotic items: Sea Dwarves are familiar with valuable items of all kinds.

·	+2 racial bonus on Spot checks: Sea Dwarves have keen eyes.

·	+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to wood: Sea Dwarves are especially capable with working with wood, especially in ship building.

·	+2 racial bonus on Use Ropes checks: Sea Dwarves are trained in the art of rope.

·	Automatic Language: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Aquan, Auran.

·	Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing. Se Dwarven culture extols the virtues of the warrior, and the vocation comes easily to sea dwarves.


----------



## StellarKid (Aug 15, 2002)

Woah.

I like it. I'm playing in it. Ha. I look forward to what's next.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Aug 15, 2002)

*Whoa = Woah ?!*

Heehee, i spelled it all wrong, stupid me!

Well, hmm, Sea dwarves...can they swim? Are they fond of Full plate Armor? Both?

Maybe they like Rootbeer? Do they fashion Seatang-lefootbags? Do their elders have salt-crystals in their beards?

Could Antonio Banderas be the 13th Sea dwarf? (I mean he is not that tall after all?!)

What about their ships: Metal or no?
With funky Steamdrives i assume...woah, that would be cool...

Sorry, my gnomish mind ran away with questions unchecked, this time 

Bring it on!

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Breakstone (Sep 22, 2002)

Sorry for the long pause, folks. Er... maybe just folk. Whatever.

Anyway, the story goes like this: My old group could only meet once every other week.

But now I have a (kind of) new group.

Who can (usually) meet once a week.

Meaning (hopefully) weekly updates!

So we've got a lot to catch up on, and a whole new cast of characters coming up! Whoop-de-whoo!


----------

